# Just can't nail this one down



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The guy was wreaking havoc in my friends tank so I offered to house him in my all male tank. Just can't quite nail down a species. Colored like many afras, but he seems more elongated. He normally has more definition in the stripes, but he was calming down and the bright white between the stripes had started to blue.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba"


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow I was going to suggest a couple of others but I think Noki has nailed it in one go.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Agreed! Thats the one :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Great looking specimen. :thumb:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I didn't even think of the Lab. "mbamba". Absolutely right. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## xantar (Jan 10, 2009)

nice mbamba :thumb:


----------

